# The Price We Have To Pay For Technology.



## Gillian M (Feb 19, 2016)

Wouldn't the above couple be enjoying their lunch/supper more without those two "blessed" cell phones in the middle?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 21, 2016)

What if they're speaking to each other on their phones and are just too shy/bashful to speak directly to each other? Maybe their perfect date…?


----------



## sibi (Feb 21, 2016)

I see a divorce in the future...


----------



## dmmj (Feb 21, 2016)

rule over here no phones at mealtime


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 23, 2016)

Clearly, they ARE married.


----------



## kathyth (Feb 23, 2016)

I never like seeing that. I dislike it more when there is a child sitting there being ignored, while the parent is busy with ??? more important things ??
Crazy!!


----------



## sibi (Feb 23, 2016)

Unfortunately, people who don't want to discuss problems in their marriage, especially if there's children, have elected to be distracted with other things. I saw my son's marriage go down the tube this same way. No children, thank God, but each threw themselves into their job, and were on the phone all day and night. When it was time for "down time," they ignored each other. I guess none of them wanted to face the reality that they've lost interest in each other and none of them wanted to address the reality that it was over. The love was lost! They're divorcing.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 24, 2016)

sibi said:


> Unfortunately, people who don't want to discuss problems in their marriage, especially if there's children, have elected to be distracted with other things. I saw my son's marriage go down the tube this same way. No children, thank God, but each threw themselves into their job, and were on the phone all day and night. When it was time for "down time," they ignored each other. I guess none of them wanted to face the reality that they've lost interest in each other and none of them wanted to address the reality that it was over. The love was lost! They're divorcing.


Too bad. But at least there are no children in the middle. Unfortunately, children are the victims of divorce in most cases.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 24, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Unfortunately, children are the victims of divorce in most cases.


And often times hearts …


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 24, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Clearly, they ARE married.


Not necessarily.


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 1, 2016)

What is the secret of a happy marriage?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 1, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> What is the secret of a happy marriage?


2 houses? Traveling occupation?


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 1, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 2 houses? Traveling occupation?


 Hahaha


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 1, 2016)

i'm 24 and have no phone. it doesn't bother me one bit and i will say it's kinda freeing if anyone wants to talk to me email me or come find me and i'll only get the email if im home lol

not having a phone constantly in your hands free's you up to see some awesome things that you could miss out out in the everyday world from distraction


----------



## jaizei (Mar 1, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 2 houses? Traveling occupation?



I only fear that the '2 houses' discussion won't go very well.


----------



## Badkneesbond (Mar 1, 2016)

Maybe he's checking his tort technology, like I do at dinner ;-)


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 1, 2016)

Badkneesbond said:


> Maybe he's checking his tort technology, like I do at dinner ;-)
> View attachment 166481
> [


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 1, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> What is the secret of a happy marriage?


Hi! Honestly speaking, I do not believe there is such a thing. And anyone saying he/she is happily married is just NOT telling the truth.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 1, 2016)

in the past when I've gone out on a date with woman if she answers her cell phone while were dining I get up say think you very much your phone is more important tham me I pay half the bill and leave


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 1, 2016)

dmmj said:


> in the past when I've gone out on a date with woman if she answers her cell phone while were dining I get up say think you very much your phone is more important tham me I pay half the bill and leave


I wouldn't blame you!


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Honestly speaking, I do not believe there is such a thing. And anyone saying he/she is happily married is just NOT telling the truth.


I'm happily in love and a true romantic so I believe there are happy marriages . I think you just have to find the right person and communicate.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 1, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> I'm happily in love and a true romantic so I believe there are happy marriages . I think you just have to find the right person and communicate.


Glad to hear that.


----------



## MichiganFrog (Mar 1, 2016)

Badkneesbond said:


> Maybe he's checking his tort technology, like I do at dinner ;-)



Yes, just my thought. Maybe they received simultaneous temperature alert notifications via SMS and are both calling friends to rush over to save their torts from freezing.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 1, 2016)

While I'm involved in a conservation with "anyone" I'm spending any type of time with, if they pull out their phone, I politely end my discussion and stop talking. Normally, this brings up the, "I'm listening, keep talking" and I respond by pointing out the human brain has yet to develop the ability to both be in a conversation and be on the Internet Machine regardless of the device.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 1, 2016)

sorry guys I wasn't paying attention I was on the phone


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 1, 2016)

i have a rule with my friends the first one to mess with theyre phone is buying the next round.


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 2, 2016)

naturalman91 said:


> i have a rule with my friends the first one to mess with theyre phone is buying the next round.


I like this.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 2, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Honestly speaking, I do not believe there is such a thing. And anyone saying he/she is happily married is just NOT telling the truth.


Not true Gillian!
If you are realistic about what you want and expect from your spouse, Marriage can be wonderful!


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 2, 2016)

Kori5 said:


> I like this.



and it's alway's a win win for me because i don't have a phone to play on lol


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 5, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not true Gillian!
> If you are realistic about what you want and expect from your spouse, Marriage can be wonderful!


This is your opinion, Ed. And this is not mathematics where 1+1=2. Each and every person could have a different opinion.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 15, 2016)

I had to laugh to myself last night. 
My wife gets home about an hour before I have to go to sleep.
(I get up at 3 am)
I had been telling her all about my day, and realized that she was on her phone playing a slot machine game.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 17, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I had to laugh to myself last night.
> My wife gets home about an hour before I have to go to sleep.
> (I get up at 3 am)
> I had been telling her all about my day, and realized that she was on her phone playing a slot machine game.


----------



## naturalman91 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> View attachment 167672



before phones i had gameboys and books lol

hell i use to hide in the bathroom playing my gameboy so no one would bother me lol


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 20, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Wouldn't the above couple be enjoying their lunch/supper more without those two "blessed" cell phones in the middle?


Maybe more with torties enjoying their salads with them!! ;D


----------

